# calais aire



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi

I am intending to travel back to the UK in two weeks time. Can anyone give the state of play with the imigrants trying to break into trucks campers etc. We are due a mid morning ferry crossing on the saturday and want to stay within striking distance of the port but have been told that they are causing problems on all the routes stop over places. I had in mind the aire by a forest next to a beach (cant remember the name) but basically anywhere that is safe and not too far away will be okay. Has anyone got any suggestions

Thank You

Graham


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Some people have posted on here about trouble at the beach aire, but that was local kids knocking on the side of vans there. :roll: .

just take the usual precautions like making sure all your lockers are locked, make sure nobody's hanging on the bike rack etc. 
If you don't want to avail yourself of the wonders of the frites vans, or the superb au Cote D'Argent restaurant, I would suggest a bit of a way south to the Boulogne aire (may be a bit windy?), or Equihen Plage south of Boulogne.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We stayed at the free aire at Wissant three weeks ago on the way home. There is also a grassy aire 1 mile around the corner. Grassy aire at Ambletuse as well.

Wissant might be the best bet as its on tarmac but get there before 2pm as it filled up by mid to late afternoon. I guess everyone had the same idea. Pleasant little seaside town. Lovely frites from the cafe / takeaway.

Its about 20 min to the port from there. Dead easy. No sign of anyone trying to hitch a ride!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Are these any help?

Two stops between Sangatte and Wissant - 




Wissant - 




Le Portel - Boulogne - 




Equihen Plage - 




Boulogne - opposite Fritterie -


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can we dispell the myth that immigrants are trying to break into your van, steal it, damage it or attack you?

Most of them don't have any such intent, they're simply trying to get to the UK by any means at their disposal, the ones I've come across were rather pathetic individuals that have travelled from far and wide in the hope of bettering themselves, they're more often victims than perpetrators.

The people who steel, rob you at knifepoint, cause damage or annoy you during the night are more often local youths with nothing better to do, the local druggies or organised criminals. They're just as common in all large French (or English) towns as they are in Calais and you'll be at greater risk on any autoroute service area.

All you need to do when near to Calais is check the underside of your van before you move off every time. If there's someone dangling underneath then make sure they get out before you move off, most times they'll run a mile as soon as you spot them.


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Are these any help?
> 
> Two stops between Sangatte and Wissant -
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith we have made our choice the Last one = Cheers


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,

We've just got back from Brittany. We always fuel up at Auchan at Coquelles. There where about 20-30 immigrants hiding behind bushes by the garage watching the motorhomes.

I agree with gaspode, they are just looking for the opportunity to get under a van or inside it. It's still a bit unnerving though, so be careful.

The Aire at Gravelines had no problems.

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham(OP) has chosen an Aire but just in case anyone else is viewing this thread and wants a safe place to stop to the east of Calais there is Oye Plage.

It is listed as an Aire in All the Aires, although it is now only a CP as the waste water dump has been covered and there is now no tap, but there is one in the cemetery(entrance in SW corner of CP) when open. 

It is quiet and safe and only 15 minutes to the port and a couple of minutes walk into the little town.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> We stayed at the free aire at Wissant three weeks ago on the way home. There is also a grassy aire 1 mile around the corner. Grassy aire at Ambletuse as well.
> 
> Wissant might be the best bet as its on tarmac but get there before 2pm as it filled up by mid to late afternoon. I guess everyone had the same idea. Pleasant little seaside town. Lovely frites from the cafe / takeaway.
> 
> Its about 20 min to the port from there. Dead easy. No sign of anyone trying to hitch a ride!


Wissant used to be very quiet, little used.

I have earmarked it for our stop when we get off Eurotunnel in a couple of weeks at around midnight.

Are you suggesting it may be full Barry?

Trev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It was a Saturday when we were there Trev so there would be a few weekenders there as well but yes it was full by mid afternoon and a fair few kept coming in and turning round.

There is a car park at escales but there is a debate as to if the no overnight signs have been taken down recently (thread about it the other day) but you would be fine there at midnight. When I can ill see if I can find the GPS for it.

As I said earlier just round the corner about a mile from wissant there is a private aire (on cc infos) but its grass. We parked on the track though as we were the only van there before going down to wissant at lunchtime the next day


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is the thread about the car park at Escalles. Seems a few vans are staying there now. We have stopped a couple of times on our way home with no bother but Im sure there is a sign.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-230073-.html

This is the private Aire round the corner from Wissant. Supposed to be €5 but nobody came for the money.

http://goo.gl/maps/lytYX

50.89299, 1.6903


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are on A16 stop at Baie de Somme only 1 hour from Calais .Very peaceful and safe. Patrolled by Gendarmes


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I came back last weekend and stopped at Grande Fort Phillipe Gravelines ,Wissant while i had some work done at Calais Caravannes and also the last night at Calais Plage even though i have always discouraged people from using Calais aires , as Gaspode said there are plenty of immigrants in the area looking for an opportunity but i was never approached and never felt threatened.I did do a bit of shopping at Cite Europe and as there were people hanging about in the bushes opted not to stop there. Have also used the A16 Baie de Somme site a few times if on that side.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Immigration Officer told me that a favourite hiding place is under the cover of an external bike rack. Some bike covers are very large and it is not that difficult to envisage somebody hiding there. So as well as checking under the van also check your covered bike rack if you have one.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

We stayed at Wissant aire on Saturday night, there was plenty of room. There was about 10 vans and 3 coaches its a nice quiet aire.

Peter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *waspes wrote: *We stayed at Wissant aire on Saturday night, there was plenty of room. There was about 10 vans and 3 coaches its a nice quiet aire.
> 
> Peter.


Not three weeks ago it wasnt! Maybe there is less people about not in November so Trev should be ok.


----------

